# Sky @ 6 months



## SkyBlue27 (Mar 5, 2010)

havent posted in a bit, and wanted to update. Sky was just 6 months old and growing very fast in my opinion. shes 52lbs. If any others out there with females, would like to get an idea on how big she will get.
she had a growth spurt at 3 to 4 months and thought she would slow down but it seems like she just keeps going. the vet says shes fine, shes just solid!!! what do you think?


----------



## SkyBlue27 (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## GaffMan (Aug 6, 2009)

Good Looking dog!! thanx for the pics


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

She definatley looks like she'll be a pretty good sized girl! She looks very solid and thick-boned, but that's a good thing, imo. I can't stand a thin-boned, breakable dog, lol! She might get a little heavier, maybe 10-15lbs, but I think it's safe to say she's pretty much done growing. How much do you feed her? What type/brand of food are you feeding? What's the protein/fat ratio (in the crude analysis area, usually listed above the ingredients)? How much exercise does she get on a daily basis? This would help us guesstimate how much bigger she'll get. She's quite a looker, too! I love the pix. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwwwww what a gorgeous dog


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow she is huge (for six months)!!! Gorgeous. 

ladypit I was wondering how dogs growth spurts work, It shocked me that you said she could be done growing at six months. I didn't know that was even possible lol...i thought they didn't stop growing till like a year or two. :hammer:


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Nina is 6 months now. She is at about 16 inches and maybe 30 lbs.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

good looking girl..whoa she is big for 6 months..


----------



## SkyBlue27 (Mar 5, 2010)

thanx for all the comments, she is very solid. we are feeing her the Evo Red meat formula. i think shes suppose to get 2 full cups daily but shes always hungry so i always give her healthy cups... i feel bad


----------



## SkyBlue27 (Mar 5, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> Nina is 6 months now. She is at about 16 inches and maybe 30 lbs.


sky looks about the same height as nina (shes very pretty)


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

ImPeCcAbLePiT$ said:


> Wow she is huge (for six months)!!! Gorgeous.
> 
> ladypit I was wondering how dogs growth spurts work, It shocked me that you said she could be done growing at six months. I didn't know that was even possible lol...i thought they didn't stop growing till like a year or two. :hammer:


Well, like I posted, it just depends on what she's being fed and how much she's worked. Just like in humans, females mature faster than males. At approximately 16 in at the shoulder, she's about as tall as she's gonna get. Her weight will fluctuate constantly, unless the owner finds a good steady diet and exercise regimen for her. Growth spurts differ from dog to dog, so alot is based on how big the parents and past generations were.



Skyblue27 said:


> we are feeing her the Evo Red meat formula. i think shes suppose to get 2 full cups daily but shes always hungry so i always give her healthy cups... i feel bad


 You can still feed her the recommended amount, just spread it out into two or 3 feedings. At 6 mos, she's old enough to be only eating 2x a day. Is this a puppy formula, or adult? This will make a big impact on her growth and health. She should be on puppy formula til she's 1 yr old. Adult formula will deprive her of certain nutrients and vitamins that are vital to a pup's growth. I would say give her 1 c of food twice daily, or even 1 1/2 c if you think she needs that much. Evo is a pretty rich formula, so I would be careful not to overdue it. Especially if she's not getting a good amount of exercise (walking, running, playing), this will contribute to an obese dog and she'll develop health problems later in life.


----------



## SkyBlue27 (Mar 5, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Well, like I posted, it just depends on what she's being fed and how much she's worked. Just like in humans, females mature faster than males. At approximately 16 in at the shoulder, she's about as tall as she's gonna get. Her weight will fluctuate constantly, unless the owner finds a good steady diet and exercise regimen for her. Growth spurts differ from dog to dog, so alot is based on how big the parents and past generations were.
> 
> You can still feed her the recommended amount, just spread it out into two or 3 feedings. At 6 mos, she's old enough to be only eating 2x a day. Is this a puppy formula, or adult? This will make a big impact on her growth and health. She should be on puppy formula til she's 1 yr old. Adult formula will deprive her of certain nutrients and vitamins that are vital to a pup's growth. I would say give her 1 c of food twice daily, or even 1 1/2 c if you think she needs that much. Evo is a pretty rich formula, so I would be careful not to overdue it. Especially if she's not getting a good amount of exercise (walking, running, playing), this will contribute to an obese dog and she'll develop health problems later in life.


thanx for the quick response, she is on adult formula and she does get plenty of exercise, she runs alot and at least 2 walks a day, but the reason shes on the food shes on is bc i had alot of trouble finding something she would eat consitently and finding something she wasnt allergic to!!! this food was perfect.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok, that's good as far as the exercise.... but does Evo not make a puppy formula? Like I said, she should be on puppy formula til at least 1 yr old. I understand having to cater to allergies and a finicky eater. You're quite welcome. The vast majority of us are here to help, so please don't ever hesitate to ask questions or for advice when you think you need it. Always remember.. the only questions we can't answer are the ones you don't ask!


----------

